# Happy Birthday KMK, smhbbag



## PB Moderating Team (Nov 10, 2012)

2 members are celebrating their birthday today:

-KMK (born 1964, Age: 48)
-smhbbag (born 1983, Age: 29)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## baron (Nov 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday to you both!


----------



## joejohnston3 (Nov 10, 2012)

PB Moderating Team said:


> 2 members are celebrating their birthday today:
> 
> -KMK (born 1964, Age: 48)
> -smhbbag (born 1983, Age: 29)
> ...



Hope you both have the best of birthdays!!!


----------



## Berean (Nov 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday to both!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Nov 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 10, 2012)

Happy birthday to you both!!!


----------



## Zach (Nov 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## KMK (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks all, it has been a good one. My wife got me a Keurig and my parents got me this: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...aps&field-keywords=adventure+in+english+bragg


----------

